# 18x8.5j



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

how much weith each wheel?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

picture?


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Either of these


TSW Jarama Alloy Wheel Details | Vauxhall (Opel) Vectra (B) All 5 Stud Models (1995 - 2002) - Rimstyle.com



Team Dynamics Jade R Alloy Wheel Details | Vauxhall (Opel) Vectra (C) All Models exc. VXR (2002 - 2012) - Rimstyle.com


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Jade R if you're going for the Racey look and Jamara for a luxury look.

Did they say they would do 5x105? Both of those are 5x110.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

18x8.5
Forgestar CF5


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> 18x8.5
> Forgestar CF5


If thats your car can you post a fitment shot how sunk in are these or do they poke alil not to notice

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> If thats your car can you post a fitment shot how sunk in are these or do they poke alil not to notice
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Not my car. But the wheels look completely flush with fenders with no poke.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Not my car. But the wheels look completely flush with fenders with no poke.


Welp then imma get 9.5 all around then

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Not my car. But the wheels look completely flush with fenders with no poke.


Where did you find the info on that car? I would like to know what offset and tire size that is. Nice wheels, but a little pricey... they are custom made to any desired offset:

Forgestar Wheels Custom Rotary Forged Flow Formed Concave Performance Wheels


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Welp then imma get 9.5 all around then
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I would advise against it. Unless your going for that silly hella flush look with neg camber.

Here is what 18x9 +20 gives you...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Where did you find the info on that car? I would like to know what offset and tire size that is. Nice wheels, but a little pricey... they are custom made to any desired offset:
> 
> Forgestar Wheels Custom Rotary Forged Flow Formed Concave Performance Wheels


I found the image on google.

I'd bet that offset is 32-35 based on the flushness.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Mick said:


> Jade R if you're going for the Racey look and Jamara for a luxury look.
> 
> Did they say they would do 5x105? Both of those are 5x110.


I have checked with this company and they confirmed these are available in 5x105 pattern

Buy 19 Inch Team Dynamics Jade R HPS Alloy Wheels | 19 inch Alloys | Team Dynamics Alloys

*Is the bolt pattern different for petrol and diesel, just read this thread which states 5x105 for petrol and 5x115 for diesel

http://www.chevroletcruze.net/showthread.php/223-Bolt-Pattern*


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> I would advise against it. Unless your going for that silly hella flush look with neg camber.
> 
> Here is what 18x9 +20 gives you...


18x8.5 then haha thats mexiflush there sir and there is no hellaflush, hellaflush is what fanboys call it, its proper fitment no camber

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 18x8.5 then...


Thata boy.:thumbup:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Thata boy.:thumbup:


where do you find all these pictures haha what are you searching


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> where do you find all these pictures haha what are you searching


Lol, just call me an obsessed wheel enthusiast. 

More pics!

18x8 +32 F
18x9 +35 R


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jak,

19x8.5 +35 F
19x*9.5* +35 R


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Jak,
> 
> 19x8.5 +35 F
> 19x*9.5* +35 R


Lol i was thinkin staggered but its fwd thats the offset rotiform offers 19x8.5 et 35 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Lol i was thinkin staggered but its fwd thats the offset rotiform offers 19x8.5 et 35
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I originally thought the 9.5 was too wide but wanted to illustrate that apparently it could be done. But only at the rear and not all the way around.

Yep, I think 8.5 +35 is a safe bet for all corners.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> I originally thought the 9.5 was too wide but wanted to illustrate that apparently it could be done. But only at the rear and not all the way around.
> 
> Yep, I think 8.5 +35 is a safe bet for all corners.


and maybe a 15mm spacer in the rear:th_coolio:


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Jak,
> 
> 19x8.5 +35 F
> 19x*9.5* +35 R



More info on these rims? Love the style.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

These are Jade R. Cruze looks sick


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

JHC828 said:


> More info on these rims? Love the style.


Vision A6


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks evo77!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Vision A6


Are these 19s and are they ib out bolt pattern 5x105 I've been waiting on 19 for a year and can never find any.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

these are the rims i think im going with found them on ebay i am trying to see about a group buy 922.96 without shipping


 






*BRAND NAME:*​TEAM DYNAMICS​





*MODEL:*​IMOLA​ *COLOUR:*​SATIN GUNMETAL​ *WIDTH(s):*​8.5​ *SIZE:*​19"​ *OFFSET:*​35-45​ *FITMENT (PCD):*​5x105 *STYLE:*​MESH  


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I originally thought the 9.5 was too wide but wanted to illustrate that apparently it could be done. But only at the rear and not all the way around.
> 
> Yep, I think 8.5 +35 is a safe bet for all corners.


y do u say that 9.5 only in the rear, what problems would some have if trying to fit 9.5 up front


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I originally thought the 9.5 was too wide but wanted to illustrate that apparently it could be done. But only at the rear and not all the way around.
> 
> Yep, I think 8.5 +35 is a safe bet for all corners.


Sounds to me that with a front-heavy FWD car that likes to understeer, that's the opposite of what you want.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blues_Cruze said:


> y do u say that 9.5 only in the rear, what problems would some have if trying to fit 9.5 up front


Clearing the strut and clearing the fenders without rolling them. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Blues_Cruze said:


> y do u say that 9.5 only in the rear, what problems would some have if trying to fit 9.5 up front


Because of the smaller brake gear in the back, a wheel with a larger width has a better fitment due to the shorter wheel pad. And since the wheel is stationary it can sit more flush without poking out.

Up front, larger calipers and a turning radius impede the same proper fitment.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blues_Cruze said:


> y do u say that 9.5 only in the rear, what problems would some have if trying to fit 9.5 up front


Theres a one inch gap betweeb shock and rim(eco) which is 7 in wide and theres a one inch gap rim to fender 9.5 would me low offset and pulling fenders to try and make them fit i never did check tire clearance either theres not awhole lotta room in there for anything more than 8.5 in the front the rear you can fit some huge wheels back there

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Some good info in here. Ive been searching and looking for some tips on wheel fitment. Im looking at purchasing these wheels here. 18x8 18x9 inch MRR GF7 5x105 White Wheel Rim Fit Cruze Sonic Chevy Chevr Set 4 | eBay

question is what offset would i want for the front and rear to avoid rubbing the fenders and such? Im willing to go with stretched tires to get it working. Im thinking 215/45/18 in the front and 225/45/18 out back.


----------

